

OSX: Why does installing Safari 5 force me to restart? - bdickason
http://i45.tinypic.com/2qupycy.jpg

======
jawngee
Because JavaScriptCore and WebKit are in use by various components of the OS?

~~~
bdickason
Damn you and your logic! I've been jaded by Chrome/Firefox not forcing a
restart for a while now :( I don't use Safari but I always leave it in my
'software updates' box until something important comes in because I really
just don't want to restart my computer.

